# Accidently deleted camera



## CincinMama (Jan 26, 2015)

I think while I was deleting pictures folder from my Mpie 909T cellphone, I accidently deleted the camera. When I touch the camera I get a message that says, 'Can't connect to the camera.' Can someone please help?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How were you going about deleting these photos?


----------



## CincinMama (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello. Thanks so much for such a warm welcome.

I went into the file manager that has all sorts of sub folders. I clicked on the camera folder and went to photo files. They were all yellow folders. The first one I click was a photo so I assumed they were all (unwanted) photo files and selected them all then hit the trash can at the bottom. After I did that I went to take another photo but got that 'Can't connect to camera' message.

I was trying out my new phone. Just got it earlier today. :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since the phone is brand new, I would recommend doing a factory restart.

If that doesn't work, the camera may be bad, so I'd recommend taking it back to the place you bought it from.


----------



## CincinMama (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for trying to help. I did the factory reset/restore and it's still not working. I'm gonna take your advice and return it and hope they give me a better phone. 

Do enjoy the rest of your night. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then, yes, sounds to me like the phone needs to be replaced.

Enjoy the new phone, hopefully this doesn't happen again.


----------

